# Edo Hokages vs Kaguya



## S8r Al Hila 511 (Jul 23, 2014)

Location: 4th Ninja War Battlefield

Distance: 100m

Knowledge: Nothing

Conditions:

All Hokages are edos and with their full power

Hashirama has Sage Mode.

Tobirama has 5 edos to use them with his goju kibkaufuda, his water style Is better than kisame and mei's and he has many marked kunais.

Hiruzen is Prime.

Minato has BM.

No Restrictions.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 23, 2014)

Rape Thread
Inb4 Lock


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

A lot of dumb threads lately.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 23, 2014)

Trollharder.
Kaguya stomps


----------



## Kyu (Jul 23, 2014)

Minato soloes


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 23, 2014)

S8r Al Hila 511 said:


> Location: 4th Ninja War Battlefield
> 
> Distance: 100m
> 
> ...




Change to all Edo Kages

Add Edo Madara


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 23, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Change to all Edo Kages
> 
> Add Edo Madara



Edo Madz change nothing at all

OT: :inovilla


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 23, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> Edo Madz change nothing at all
> 
> OT: :inovilla




Kaguya has demonstrated any sealing jutsu..

Edo Kages high diff


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 23, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Kaguya has demonstrated any sealing jutsu..
> 
> Edo Kages high diff



Her dimension technique count as a ring-out and thus a lose since they have no way of coming back


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 23, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> Her dimension technique count as a ring-out and thus a lose since they have no way of coming back



Is that the best you got ? 

That would be a draw do to no one winning....come on baby


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> Her dimension technique count as a ring-out and thus a lose since they have no way of coming back



You got to ignore,  he's joking well I hope he is.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 23, 2014)

Kaguya rapes


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 23, 2014)

Kaguya poop stomps on the hokages neg diff


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 23, 2014)

Kaguya lifts up her big ass robes and pisses all over the Hokage .


----------



## Trojan (Jul 23, 2014)

The Hokages use the jutsu Hagoromo told them about and rape her. 

Or, Minato summon the frogs, and the frogs summon Naruto who handle here.


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 23, 2014)

Seriously, she hasn't shown that she can seal them away. The best she can do is put them somewhere else, how is that "winning" ?


----------



## Bonly (Jul 23, 2014)

Kaguya wins, yes she's that much on a higher level, shame on you OP.


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 23, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Kaguya wins, yes she's that much on a higher level, shame on you OP.



And how do you suppose she wins without sealing ?

And please dont say she just puts them somewhere.


----------



## Bloo (Jul 23, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Seriously, she hasn't shown that she can seal them away. The best she can do is put them somewhere else, how is that "winning" ?


This might work.

Kaguya destroys the kage. Even without fuinjutsu feats, she teleports them to a lava world and leaves them there to melt for all eternity.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Seriously, she hasn't shown that she can seal them away. The best she can do is put them somewhere else, how is that "winning" ?



Her bones deteriorates naruto clones. That's enough for me to know she can take out any ET


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 24, 2014)

Bloo said:


> This might work.
> 
> Kaguya destroys the kage. Even without fuinjutsu feats, she teleports them to a lava world and leaves them there to melt for all eternity.



We dont even know what that technique even does to be honest. It carved a whole in a "living" naruto.

Who says that will keep down Edo's who are regenerating ?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 24, 2014)

Honestly, even though Kaguya is portrayed to be stronger than them, but so far she is not only way too stupid
but even her jutsus are not even that impressive. 

The Hokages are ET here, which means her strongest jutsus IT, and god the sea of the rebirth woods are both useless.

And her teleporting them to different dimensions, I don't see how is that going to change much either honestly.
It's just like what happened with team 7, only the background will change. 

her hair is not anything especial, and neither is her boons even IF she succeeded to hit them it's useless as they won't die.

On the other hand, they also can't defeat her without the sealing jutsu Hagoromo gave to Naruto and Sasuke.

With that being said, it's save to say that she did not use her full power up until now, and she has more than just
those dimensions shifting thing...


----------



## Bloo (Jul 24, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> We dont even know what that technique even does to be honest. It carved a whole in a "living" naruto.
> 
> *Who says that will keep down Edo's who are regenerating ?*


Never said it would. But, they will be unable to do anything at that point and that would be considered a win for Kaguya.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 24, 2014)

Bloo said:


> This might work.
> 
> Kaguya destroys the kage. Even without fuinjutsu feats, she teleports them to a lava world and leaves them there to melt for all eternity.



Why they can't teleport with FTG?
FTG is basically a summoning jutsu, and we know as a fact that the summing jutsu does work
as Sasuke was able to summon his falcon.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 24, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> And how do you suppose she wins without sealing ?
> 
> And please dont say she just puts them somewhere.



You may have said please but Imma do it anyway. She can do a Obito and send them to a different dimensions. Though she could just take them to the snow dimension and have them frozen in a block of ice and if they can't move their hands/arms then they can't use jutsu meaning they'll be stuck there so they would be more or less sealed. Only Tobi and Minato might be able to get out via Hiraishin since it takes no handseals to do but that would depend if they would be able to jump from dimension to dimension with Hiraishin. Though she was said that she could absorb and Edo Tensei is a jutsu sooooooooooooooooo Kishi could always do something with that.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 24, 2014)

Can't Grandma Otsutsuki just freeze them in a block of ice?

Or watch they burn in lava for the rest of their existence?

Or just drain their chakra until they pass out?

Or just... well I'm done

Long Story short, Kaguya pisses


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 24, 2014)

Omyoton-infused Bone solo
either that or gedudama since she's a Juubi Jin (thank to taking Madara's body)


----------



## Ashi (Jul 24, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> Omyoton-infused Bone solo
> either that or gedudama since she's a Juubi Jin (thank to taking Madara's body)



fanfic feats are(or they should be) frowned upon

Shame

Shame

SHAME!!!!


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 24, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> fanfic feats are(or they should be) frowned upon
> 
> Shame
> 
> ...



This is the most likely thing possible and one who can end this thread so don't say anything please


----------



## Ersa (Jul 24, 2014)

This thread is fucking stupid.


----------

